# Customer preferences for aerial landscapes 20x24 or 20x30



## Disciple4123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Since either 20x24 or 20x30 would require cropping with my camera, which of the 2 common sizes is more appropriate for commercial photography of landscapes (aerial).  This would be part of an offered package for residential landowners primarily.   I also wish to take into consideration cost value and frame value with either size. Finally, what is the climate of opinion on printing this large with a C-8080 Oly (8MP), it is a fine camera if you ask me just under SLR status.  My previous prints have been 8.5x11, etc, and I have little feel for sizing larger and quality loss. Below is an example of the sort of images I am talking about.

http://www.aerialphotographyservices.com/pictures/P1011039cr.jpg

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## darich (Apr 30, 2007)

Most appropriate size would depend on the customer preference.

Why not use your favourite graphics program to add a border?
it has several benefits

your image isn't enlarged as much
you can use the border to suit the frame and not crop or distort the image
you can change the colour of the border to suit the mood of the image
you can put your name on the bottom and a title or a date.
and it looks more professional.

I use a border on all the prints i sell and it means that i can easily make any image fit any size of print without distorting or cropping.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 30, 2007)

or...  choose a totally random size so you can sell a custom frame too.


----------



## Disciple4123 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I am now looking at using _Epingo_ for printing at 20x26 and _Frames By Mail _for the frame and mats.  This custom 20x26 size will fit the cameras 1.33:1 square very closely without the need for cropping.  The final goal is to offer the aerial photo session, CD's on a disk, liberal usage w/o selling the copyrights, and one photo on a 20x26 framed for about $350; marketed direct to landowners as a postcard in the mail special promotion.  Am I in the ballpark regarding pricing?  I'd be paying about $90 per framed print with this combination, so I'd make about $260 per approx 1/2 hr. session.  Also considering canvas prints, but afraid that I may lose resolution printing to canvas, any opinions?

I've been doing aerial photography for 3 1/2 years without a paying job yet. Marketing so far has been word of mouth and small batches of postcards to active realtors.  The area is rural, and has an average economy/wealth level compared to the rest of the country.  If anyone wishes to review my website and offer constructive advise, or advise me on this promotional effort, I'd be happy to hear it.

Thanks for the advise.


----------

